# schwinn continental with modern drivetrain... how?



## waggie (Jan 4, 2007)

i've been doing some cleaning and minor restoration on a '71 schwinn continental and am thinking about building it up with some 105 parts laying around. here's a few questions i have?

can i hang a 105 (1999/2000) rear derailer on the frame?

in order to use my 105 crankset, i need a modern BB, which means i have to get TruVativ American-to-Euro Conversion kit here which is the only choice i am aware of. are there other options? 

so far, those are the only two issues i can't seem to wrap my mind around :mad2: 

all experts who has done this, please help


----------



## waggie (Jan 4, 2007)

oh c'mon, all these people converting their classics to classics with modern drive train... and no one wans to help? 


please?


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*need a little more info*



waggie said:


> oh c'mon, all these people converting their classics to classics with modern drive train... and no one wans to help?
> 
> 
> please?


What is your scope and goals for the modern drivetrain? Are you are going for index shifting with brifters and a 10 speed cluster with a triple in front? Or do you just want decent friction shifting? or down tube index shifting?

I like Schwinn Continentals and have owned one. I''ve converted several old bikes to modern drive trains. I would recommend very modest upgrades for this bike so it doesn't loose too much charactor, and frankly, because although it is high quality, sturdy, well built, and heavy dury, it is not a high performance bike and it doesn't have much value.

It's really not worth upgrading the ashtubala crank to modern 3 piece. If it were my bike I'd at most respace the rear hub and dropouts to 126 mm, put on a modern wide range 7 speed freewheel and a rear derailleur, put on some inexpensive indexed shift levers, and upgrade the brake pads to kool stop salmon. the minimum I would do would be upgrade the brake pads and clean up the bike. Those old brake pads and steel rims aren't a good combination if you want to stop.


----------



## waggie (Jan 4, 2007)

*cool commuter*

my goal is to be able to use this as a commuter bike if that wont work, i can use it as a trainer-only bike. i WANT downtube shifters, and i have a set of indexed shifters (for double/9speed) but im not sure as to how to hang them on the downtube. the original location on the headtube, if its really a lot of hassle to move them to downtube, i will opt for another location or STI's. i want to put on 9speed components, not for vanity or other reason, but simply because thats the parts i have laying around. if it would be easier to have 7 or 8 speed, then i guess this project is will be deem trainer only.

126mm spacing? i can put on a 700mm wheel (shimano WH-R550) without much hassle, and it seem to fit quite well... is this what you're talking about regarding the 126mm dropout spacing? i can put a 9speed cassette on the shimano wheels... but can i hang a regular 105 rear derailer on this bike?

guess i should stay with the one piece crank.


----------



## scoutdog (Apr 27, 2004)

*BB conversion*

Lots of BMX BB converters avalible here is a link to one...
http://www.danscomp.com/455021.php?cat=PARTS

You can fairly easily spread that frame to accept current hub spacing too... Whith that said you could as far as I see use a 105 Derailure.

It would make a better single speed or fixed gear though!


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

waggie said:


> i've been doing some cleaning and minor restoration on a '71 schwinn continental and am thinking about building it up with some 105 parts laying around. here's a few questions i have?
> 
> can i hang a 105 (1999/2000) rear derailer on the frame?
> 
> ...


Spread the rear triangle to 130mm:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/frame-spacing.html

Find a cheap old derailleur with the derailleur hanger attached, or you can buy a bolt-on derailleur hanger at an LBS. In any case, a derailleur hanger for a modern (1975 or so and newer) derailleur should be threaded properly to accept your 105 attachment bolt.

Others have covered the Ashtabula-to-3 piece crank conversion hardware.

You can find clamp-on downtube bosses very regularly on eBay. I am not sure if they will fit your Continental's downtube; it might be smaller diameter. However, with a bit of ingenuity and some beer can shims, you ought to be able to make it work. Alternatively, you could install bar-end shifters, which would be a good match for the quasi-touring nature of the Continental.

Otherwise, I think you are good to go!

Let me know if you have any other questions.

- FBB


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Does the frame have a dérailleur hanger built on, or is it a separate piece that clamps on with the axle bolt? Either way, as long as the threads match, you should have no problems. Do check the alignment though, as the newer drivetrain parts have less tolerance than 5-6 speed drivetrains so. I have a Schwinn frame from roughly the same vintage, and a brand new 105 Octalink BB screwed right in with no problems (68mm x 109mm). Give it a shot with yours, it just might work as is.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Enviro Mental said:


> Does the frame have a dérailleur hanger built on, or is it a separate piece that clamps on with the axle bolt? Either way, as long as the threads match, you should have no problems. Do check the alignment though, as the newer drivetrain parts have less tolerance than 5-6 speed drivetrains so. I have a Schwinn frame from roughly the same vintage, and a brand new 105 Octalink BB screwed right in with no problems (68mm x 109mm). Give it a shot with yours, it just might work as is.


That Continental has stamped steel dropouts with a big ole' BMX-style Ashtabula one-piece crank, so it gets a bit more complicated to modernize, but not THAT MUCH more complicated.

The Continental was a pretty groovy bike. See:

http://www.geocities.com/sldbconsumer/1975/75ccpg17.html

The Continental was basically a Varsity frame with a much-improved component package. My favorite part was the aluminum randonneur handlebars. Those were oh-so-sweet. But check out those high flange, alloy, quick release hubs. Stylin'!! And the alloy centerpull brakes: that's what I'M talkin' about! Plus also, you got bumped up to a real tubular steel fork, versus the solid monstrosity on the Varsity.

What's not to love? (er... if you ignore the massive steel rims, 10lb frame, etc...)

- FBB


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Ask this guy:

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=264885

And now that I've been helpful can I crush your dreams with, why bother? In my opinion good parts will only emphasize just how bad those things ride to begin with. 

Stock, they're iconic relics that can be loved for sentimental reasons. But once you've ridden a real bike I can't see ever wanting to throw a leg over one again. Putting money into modern upgrades is pure folly, especially if you have to ask how.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybeck said:


> Ask this guy:
> 
> http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=264885
> 
> ...


If you have read my previous posts, you know that I love a good restomod as much as anyone. Generally, I am a big fan of upgraded old frames. But in this case, I am going to weigh in in favor of a stock(ish) build. The glory of these old Schwinns was their bomb-proof nature. If you build it up with girly lightweight stuff you will not only fundamentally change the nature of the bike, but you will take away from its primary attribute - its "roll-through-hell-and-come-out-smiling" quality. I say build it up just like it came out of the factory, then ride the snot out of it. If you wanted to sneak on a set of 27" alloy rims, I'd be willing to turn a blind eye.

If you want to build a wonderous restomod with Dura Ace or Ultegra stuff, I'd go out and find an old Fuji, Centurion, Nishiki, etc. frame, something made from 4130 or Valite or something of that ilk. If you love them old Schwinns, find a fillet brazed, 4130 Super Sport or Sports Tourer frame. You can still find those super cheap here and there. The Super Sport would need the bottom bracket conversion kit. The Sports Tourer would be ready to go with a standard road BB.

Now that I've said all this, ignore me completely. Build that bike in whatever manner moves your soul. Follow your heart. Find your dreams. Etc.

Yours,

FBB


----------



## waggie (Jan 4, 2007)

*didnt meant to start a controversy..*

hey, i didnt mean to start the debate of whether its worth it or not.

this is not a "restoration project." this is simply a project to build a spare bike for cheap. i have a Look KG281 with DA/Ultegra as my main bike. If i have a spare bike, i can ride in weather that is 'iffy' where i would just drive to work. so, this would encourage more riding and more riding is better, no?

putting "modern drivetrain" on this relic is bc modern drivetrain is all i have. i have old 105 stuff that are just in a box, waiting for DA/Ultegra stuff on my Look bike to to break in order to get slapped on my bike. i dont want to spend major cash to do this. But if i spend $50 or so, and have a spare bike, why not? not to mention i will have the feeling of accomplishment... "hey, i built that thing for under $50, i didnt know how to do it, but now i do"

i have absolutely no emotional attatchment to this frame, its just a frame that will hold my spare components together and become a spare bike. i'm not in the market to "restore" a classic bike, nor am in interest in speculating (i make more $$ speculating cars)

anyway, its all in good fun. im enjoying this project, as far as im concerned, thats all that matters. and when its done, i will enjoy the ride :thumbsup:


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

waggie said:


> anyway, its all in good fun. im enjoying this project, as far as im concerned, thats all that matters


Amen to that!

- FBB


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Instead of asking "how", maybe you should ask yourself "why"?

Secondly, if you lack the mechanical skills to do the project, why bother?


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Dave_Stohler said:


> Instead of asking "how", maybe you should ask yourself "why"?


To pass the time? To create something out of a pile of metal bits? To fill a creative urge within one's soul? Just because he feels like it? There are so many reasons to fix up a bike, and that Continental happens to be the bike that is available to the OP. I can tell that the project is going to make him happy. What other reason does he need?



Dave_Stohler said:


> Secondly, if you lack the mechanical skills to do the project, why bother?


He seems to have most of the mechanical skills necessary, and he had the good sense to ask us questions about the stuff he did not understand. Besides, this sounds like a perfect project to learn an awful lot about bikes. The OP appears to have a "friend in the biz," and he also has us to answer any further questions. He's got the frame and he can get the rest of the components for $50. I say, "Build that pup," and learn as you go.

Have fun with the project!


----------

